# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro - New Models , Redmi 2A , OPPO 2017 [+]

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [17 JAN 2017]We are releasing more models , 
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] # OPPO R2017  Dump Uploaded  [ World First ]# OPPO R2017  eMMC Pinouts Uploaded  [ World First ]# Redmi 2A  Dump Uploaded   [ World First ]# Redmi 2A  eMMC Pinouts Uploaded  [ World First ]# LG H815 USER Dump Uploaded ( الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] )You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Advanced eMMC Repair*    *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

